# S: Bergwerk Händler Raum Hi-HM-H



## marderschaden (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche im Raum Hildesheim-Hameln-Hannover einen Händler
der Bergwerk bikes auch "tatsächlich" verkauft.
Möchte mir nächstes Frühjar eines zulegen.
Da stehen zwar massig viele Händler auf der Internetseite von
bergwerk. Aber die entsprechenden Internetseiten der Händler,
soweit sie denn überhaupt zu finden sind, geben nix her. 
Ich hab` ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust stundenlang 
rumzutelefonieren 

Tschau
Manni


----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2009)

Und vielleicht kann Dich dann auch noch jemand zu dem richtigen Händler hinfahren. Und Dich in den Laden reintragen. Ist ja echt alles furchtbar mühsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marderschaden (30. Juli 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und vielleicht kann Dich dann auch noch jemand zu dem richtigen Händler hinfahren. Und Dich in den Laden reintragen. Ist ja echt alles furchtbar mühsam...


 
Ja, das wäre wahnsinnig nett!!! Machen die sowas?

Also, mal Spaß beiseite. Ich schaue mich bereits nach anderen
Marken um. Ich möchte nämlich kein mtb im Onlineshop bestellen.
Es soll schon ein Händler vor Ort/im näheren Umkreis sein. Zwecks
vor Ort Service braucht es dann keinen online Shop Preis zu haben.


----------



## Wasserträger (18. August 2009)

Moin Marderschaden,

wenn Du in Hameln wohnst fahr doch zu Fun-Corner. Ich habe mir dort vor 2 Jahren ein Rotwild gekauft (liegt ja in der Preisklasse von Bergwerk) und bin voll damit zufreiden. Die Jungs kennen sich gut aus und die Beratung ist auch TOP. Das alte Fahrrad nehmen die ggf auch in Zahlung. Nur so ein Tipp von mir....Grüße Stefan


----------



## marderschaden (18. August 2009)

Ja, mit Rotwild habe ich mich auch schon beschäftigt.
Gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Bei fun-corner habe ich 
schon diverse Ausrüstungsteile gekauft. Außer, dass der
Laden im Sommer recht überlaufen, war ich bisher zufrieden.


----------

